# suspendre un processus



## polopo43 (5 Mars 2003)

Bonjour !
J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de suspendre pour un moment un processus et pouvoir le reprendre après.

J'ai essayé avec sleep mais comment je spécifie le processus ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Bobbus (5 Mars 2003)

C'est le shell qui peut gérer tout ça :
CTRL-Z pour suspendre le processus en cours dans le shell
bg et fg ensuite pour le relancer en arrière ou au premier plan.

man tcsh pour savoir tout le reste. :
 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>Jobs
       The shell associates a job with each pipeline.  It keeps a
       table  of  current  jobs, printed by the jobs command, and
       assigns them small integer numbers.  When a job is started
       asynchronously  with  `&amp;',  the  shell prints a line which
       looks like

           [1] 1234

       indicating that the job which was  started  asynchronously
       was  job  number  1 and had one (top-level) process, whose
       process id was 1234.

       If you are running a job and wish to do something else you
       may hit the suspend key (usually `^Z'), which sends a STOP
       signal to the current job.  The shell will  then  normally
       indicate  that  the  job  has  been  `Suspended' and print
       another prompt.  If the listjobs shell  variable  is  set,
       all  jobs will be listed like the jobs builtin command; if
       it is set to `long' the listing will be  in  long  format,
       like  `jobs -l'.  You can then manipulate the state of the
       suspended job.  You can put it in the ``background''  with
       the  bg  command or run some other commands and eventually
       bring the job back into the ``foreground'' with fg.   (See
       also  the  run-fg-editor  editor  command.)   A `^Z' takes
       effect immediately and is like an interrupt in that  pend-
       ing  output  and  unread  input  are  discarded when it is
       typed.  The wait builtin command causes the shell to  wait
       for all background jobs to complete..........  </pre><hr /> 

Bob


----------



## polopo43 (6 Mars 2003)

Merci bcp !
Polopo


----------

